# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم DC Unlocker تحديثات :  DC-Unlocker ZTE Qualcomm modems Flasher v.0.0.0.9

## mohamed73

*DC-Unlocker ZTE Qualcomm modems Flasher v.0.0.0.9*      DC-Unlocker ZTE Qualcomm modems Flasher v.0.0.0.9 
What is new? 
-Read NVbackups
-Repair imei for ZTE modems
-Improved flash writing
-ZTE MF622 flashing added. 
IMEI Repair الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
Download and more information here:
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
Visit us: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

